# Plants with potential medicinal value



## live2offroad (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking about how to treat ailments (basic pain, and others) after the "fall".

Wikipedia had the following:

Medicinal plants of the American West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The following plants are routinely used by American Indians, and have come to be recognized as safe by virtue of historical and continued use without deleterious effects to health.[citation needed]
> 
> * Black sage, (Salvia mellifera), can be used against pain. A strong sun tea of the leaves and stems of the plant can be rubbed on the painful area or used to soak one's feet. The plant contains diterpenoids, such as aethiopinone and ursolic acid, that are pain relievers.[2]
> 
> ...


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

What does "the fall" mean?


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a small library that will go with me if we have to leave.
My favorite healing book is Prescription for Nutritional Healing. It has several types of remedies for each ailment. Make sure you get the latest version.
New Choices in Natural Healing, Everybody's Guide to Homeopathic Medicines, Macmillan Treasury of Herbs (a picture guide book), and Back To Eden by Jethro Kloss.
There is an herb walk in our town put on by the local natural store that I plan to go on in next couple weeks. I have studied all these plants for years and bought the tinctures, tonics and dired versions, but never actually searched for them in the wild. They have just found a large ginseng patch that I hope we will see.


----------

